# Sirius asks FCC for permission to raise rates again



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

"Sirius and XM agreed to hold the basic subscription price unchanged for three years after the closing of their merger, an anniversary that falls on July 28 (2011)."

Go read the full story at Bloomberg.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> "Sirius and XM agreed to hold the basic subscription price unchanged for three years after the closing of their merger, an anniversary that falls on July 28 (2011)."
> 
> Go read the full story at Bloomberg.


Not surprising that they wouldn't ask for the right to raise rate. Whether 
they do or not is another question. With the economy bad, they may lose many subs.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

That's now how I read this story.


> Sirius and XM agreed to hold the basic subscription price unchanged for three years after the closing of their merger, an anniversary that falls on July 28, Sirius said in its FCC filing. It asked the agency to take "no steps" to extend or modify the rate cap.


I think they just want to ensure that after July 28th there is no extension of this FCC requirement.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> "Sirius and XM agreed to hold the basic subscription price unchanged for three years after the closing of their merger, an anniversary that falls on July 28 (2011)."
> 
> Go read the full story at Bloomberg.


These rates are kind of a joke. I paid for 2 years last time to keep my computer access. I called before my renewal this time to try and keep the computer access without paying more and ended up renewing 3 radios with computer access for 1 year for $150.


----------

